# REAL igf-1 lr3 ANYONE?



## cranium85 (Jul 30, 2012)

i really want to add igf1 lr3 to my RIP cycle just for the first few months. But as i am hearing....all these peptide sites are carring bunk igf lr3.

Does anyone know where a brother can get real IGF-1 lr3....right now i cant afford the ripotrovos prices. 

If someone can please point me to a peptide site that is currently carring the real deal...and when i mean point me in the right direction i mean just that. You have tried it, you have tested it, and you KNOW that it is the real fucking deal. Not just 'oh i heard GWP or MP has legit stuff' because from what im reading GWP is carring shit according to a post in this section.

Im sure other bros are looking for the same thing. I mean Zeek stated osta has some legit igf -des but that is not going to help me out much for my need. 10-15 min half life is not what i need, and not what all the other bros need.

Someone has to know a peptide site that is carring real stuff. It just pisses me off when sites are pushing this shit charging what they do when its fucking bunk. Someone has to know where we can find some real lr3


----------



## beasto (Jul 30, 2012)

I know SFG is running the IGFLR3 from the same folks that make Rips..he should chime in on this one. And we have some other members who are testing Manpowers with bloods as well to back it up.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 30, 2012)

go with DES instead..... that stuff tests ok.  lr3 not so much


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 30, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> go with DES instead..... that stuff tests ok.  lr3 not so much



i know WTF is up with that, is it even worth adding DES to an HGH cycle?


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks beasto yeah he told me about that, thing is he said it is a little on the pricy side for one mg, but hey if that is what im going to have to do to get real lr3 then i guess thats what im going to have to do lol


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2012)

beasto said:


> I know SFG is running the IGFLR3 from the same folks that make Rips..he should chime in on this one. And we have some other members who are testing Manpowers with bloods as well to back it up.





gymrat827 said:


> go with DES instead..... that stuff tests ok.  lr3 not so much



 That is the lr3 I would trust the most to try.



cranium85 said:


> thanks beasto yeah he told me about that, thing is he said it is a little on the pricy side for one mg, but hey if that is what im going to have to do to get real lr3 then i guess thats what im going to have to do lol



 You get what you pay for!  Buyt he ultra cheap shit and what do you think is in it?


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> That is the lr3 I would trust the most to try.
> 
> 
> You get what you pay for!  Buyt he ultra cheap shit and what do you think is in it?



Zeek are you saying that the Manpower lr3 is the stuff you would trust the most? I thought rowdy got some for free from them and was going to get it tested? what happened with that?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> That is the lr3 I would trust the most to try.
> 
> 
> 
> You get what you pay for!  Buyt he ultra cheap shit and what do you think is in it?



yea but getting ahold of it isnt that easy......

id love to get my LR3 from him but being ready when he places orders is tough.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 1, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> yea but getting ahold of it isnt that easy......
> 
> id love to get my LR3 from him but being ready when he places orders is tough.



Yeah i here you, i have some LR3 from MP on the way, we will see how it tests out. I do not know how im going to test it tho because im on RIPS to so that would effect the test. I will have to stop the RIPS for a certain ammount of time then continue running the LR3 and get tested then and see the results i guess.

Any suggestion for how much to take daily? Is 40mcgs enough? I have to do some reading because i think i remember reading something a while back..im not sure if you recon it with BA water or water with AA in it or something?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

Most say to use 0.6% AA to recon.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 2, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Most say to use 0.6% AA to recon.



can u point me to the best place to pick that up?

what is it sterile water with 0.6% AA ?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't know bro, I am trying to find it too lol.

It's acetetic acid or something similar. I see online you can make your own if you have a filter, but I'd rather buy a ml. Any of the other bro's able to point us somewhere? Not sure if it is script stuff or just walk in the pharmacy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 2, 2012)

GWP or SRC has AA.  both are cheap.  use ology ship for SRC for free shipping.  

40mcg is enough.  I would use it 4-6 days a wk.  pre WO is what i prefer but post works too.  just make sure to get a steady flow of carbs for 4-6 hrs.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 3, 2012)

wtf i gotta get my bloods done, i've never done a IGF test or anything like this. Everytime i wanted to check my TEST levels of something i just went to my regular doctor and asked for blood work with a hormone pannel and STD. I just would tell him listen i want to check everything to make sure everthings cool. So he, well she now, would check everything and do a hormone pannel. I was suppose to go months ago to get my blood work done but i am going sometime this week to get that done to check my TEST levels for CVL, cause i just switch this week from CVL to my boys CYP brew. 

Anyways now i got to get serum levels for GH and IGF done but that lab that everyone uses ,PM, the closest one is fucking 50 miles away from me and their isn't a single one in my state

i fucking hate this state MA sucks sometimes

any other lab suggestions, i know a bunch of bro's are from my neck of the woods


----------

